

India's ID project catches fancy of US lawmakers  - newacc
http://business.rediff.com/report/2009/jul/23/india-id-project-catches-fancy-of-us-lawmakers.htm

======
ErrantX
The UK government have been trying this for some time with no joy - people are
dead against it (I'm ambivalant myself).

I suspect getting it done in the US will be even harder - how many people dont
even have/want/need passports (I know it used to be 60% but that could well
have changed)?

